# Porridge ideas?



## Suthseaxa (Apr 25, 2015)

I wasn't quite sure where to put this, so I put it in the board most related to cereal crops  Does anyone have any ideas for porridge? I love it and have it every morning (more-or-less!) and would love some variation ideas. Currently, I rotate between the following:

Raisin (soak the oats with roughly-chopped raisins to get the sugars out)
Honey
Golden syrup
Maple syrup
Strawberry jam
Coconut milk
Brown sugar
Brown sugar and vanilla

Does anyone have any other ideas? Something nice and fruity perhaps, or maybe something involving nuts/seeds?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 25, 2015)

I found a whole grain mix on this side of the pond that had all the nuts and seeds you would add to bread (sunflower seeds, poppy seeds, sliced almonds, sesame seeds, flax seed, crushed walnuts and pecans) and was adding that to my oatmeal.  

Coconut oil with cinnamon sugar.

Fresh raspberries, strawberries, backberries and/or blueberries. Usually stir these in at the end after macerating with a little sugar.

Dried or fresh mango, chopped.

Haven't tried Papaya as I don't care for it.

Apples, apricots, peaches!  The dried fruits handle the cooking better.

I tried lemon curd in oatmeal once, it was okay, the flavor got muddled.  A nice strong orange marmalade might be good stirred in at the end.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Selkie (Apr 25, 2015)

I won't eat it plain any longer. My favorite way is chopped, dried dates with cinnamon, brown sugar and a pat of butter.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 25, 2015)

Craisins are nice.  So is stirring in some spicy apple butter.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Apr 25, 2015)

Ooh, dates are a good idea. Do you think they would go too mushy if I soaked them overnight with the oats?


----------



## Selkie (Apr 25, 2015)

I cook some of the dates with the cereal, but the rest I add as I take the pot off of the burner. Surprisingly, they don't take very long, nor require a lot of moisture to soften. The hot porridge is wet enough to to soften them in just a few minutes.


----------



## Suthseaxa (Apr 26, 2015)

I was more thinking getting the sugars out into the porridge itself; that's why I soak the raisins. Hopefully a bit of heating will do it!


----------



## Suthseaxa (Apr 26, 2015)

I have just used some leftover bananas in my porridge; one mashed up with the oats and boiled and half a banana chopped fresh over the top at the end. A tablespoon of brown sugar and I had a lovely breakfast!


----------



## Janet H (Apr 28, 2015)

Porridge = oatmeal?  If so heres my favorite; made in the microwave.

Raisins
Chopped fresh apple
Rolled oats
cinnamon
chopped walnuts


In an over sized cereal bowl place fruit on the bottom, rolled oats, seasonings and nuts on top.  Cover (just barely) with water. Make sure the bowl is only half full - the head space will be needed during cooking. . Cover bowl with a salad plate and microwave about 3 minutes until all is cooked.

Serve with a little maple syrup or a splash of cream.


----------

